# The Beauty of Christ, his attributes, Him in general.



## Rufus (Oct 27, 2011)

I really really have a desire right now to gain a lot of wisdom about my Saviour, especially from Puritan and Reformed writings, any recommendations?


----------



## sastark (Oct 27, 2011)

The Beauty and Glory of Christ - Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## Wayne (Oct 27, 2011)

Just about anything by Richard Sibbes or Robert Traill.

In particular, Traill's "Concerning the Lord's Prayer," - sixteen sermons on John 17:24.

Write back if you can't find it.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 27, 2011)

The Bible?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 28, 2011)

Thomas Goodwin, vols 4 & 5. 
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/works-thomas-goodwin-online-21110/

There isn't much better.


----------



## Amos (Nov 1, 2011)

If you haven't already, read the Westminster Confession and Larger Catechism with the proof texts. It is extremely enlightening and such a joy!


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 2, 2011)

I believe Edwards writes a particularly good book about the excellencies of Christ.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 2, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> I believe Edwards writes a particularly good book about the excellencies of Christ.



A classic sermon, anyway: "There is an admirable conjunction of diverse excellencies in Jesus Christ."

The Excellency of Christ


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 2, 2011)

Jack K said:


> Weston Stoler said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Edwards writes a particularly good book about the excellencies of Christ.
> ...



I checked out a book of Edwards writings and this was in it. It was a great salve for my soul


----------



## J. Dean (Nov 2, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> The Bible?


 I think that one's kind of a given 

Sproul's "The Glory of Christ" is a good one.


----------

